# Any of you guys heard of fake training BA plates?



## dknob (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm looking to put plates in my kit for weighted purposes during crossfit but obviously can't and wouldn't buy real plates. Do fake plates exist for training purposes? 
I have been using tiles that I cut to fit in the pockets.. but the lack of a curveture for the spine and front has taken its toll. Any advice?

Google didn't help much.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 21, 2011)

The Airsoft plates are very light weight, but you could poke a hole and maybe fill them with sand or something. Probably wont give you actual weight, but close enough.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hell you could just make a mold in sand and use some quick-crete to make some heavy/same size plates.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you considered just using a weighted vest instead of your BA?  They are a bit easier on the body than most plate carriers too.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 21, 2011)

Found these...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pair-US-Trainin...438?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33688a9be6


----------



## x SF med (Jul 21, 2011)

Ummmm...  you could just carry casey Anthony around on your back...:-"


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 21, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Ummmm... you could just carry casey Anthony around on your back...:-"


Ooooh he just didnt.  :eek:


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 22, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Ummmm... you could just carry casey Anthony around on your back...:-"


Hahahaha ... That's never gonna go away, will it, D?  LOL!


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2011)

No prices are listed, but maybe you could give these guys a call:

http://www.tyrtactical.com/products/list/armor-protective-equipment/

http://www.adsinc.com/ltc


----------



## Muppet (Jul 22, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Ummmm... you could just carry casey Anthony around on your back...:-"



Ba dump a dump. Ah, thank you. I will be in the area all day. :)

F.M.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 22, 2011)

25-pound circular weightlifting plate?


----------



## JBS (Jul 22, 2011)

For maximum comfort, and that head-turning "wow" factor at the gym:


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 23, 2011)

They sure do exist bro, we have them for training.  Blue ones from CCA Australia and BaE.  They weigh the same and have a blue vinyl coating.

Why don't you just get some DXed plates that failed an Xray chep and use those?


----------



## AWP (Sep 9, 2011)

A bit of necrothreading, but I stumbled across this over at Soldier Systems:

http://www.teamwendy.com/store/products/ESAPI-Non%2dBallistic-Training-Plate.html


----------



## Headshot (Sep 10, 2011)

Just be careful working out with weight hanging off of you.  If it's not a snug fit, the weight impacting your joints after you've stopped moving will act as a pile driver and wreak havoc on your lower joints starting at the pelvis.


----------

